# Country Music?



## jgr (Oct 9, 2009)

God is Great, beer is good, people are crazy. Don't listen to music very often, but saw the video for this song on GAC.

This "good ole' boy" kinda sorta faith in God stuff is really sad. Seems to be a theme in some of the country music. Very luke warm at best, as much trouble as alcohol has caused in this world... I know there are some truly sincere efforts like Randy Travis' really powerful work, but alot of the "other" kind as well. Guess I'm just not too hip.

Just one of the little things that come to mind when one's skidder is in the shop.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Oct 9, 2009)

Yeah. Its our fault. We made the kingdom of God into "say a prayer when you're 12 so you don't go to he!!"

This leads to a false sense of entitlement. 
Many non-believers have even pointed that out on this forum.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Oct 9, 2009)

That song rubs me the wrong way too.


----------



## centerpin fan (Oct 9, 2009)

I wouldn't lay all the blame on country music.  Most contemporary Christian music I've heard is pretty lame, too.


----------



## jgr (Oct 9, 2009)

One of my boys listens to comtenp. on XM when we are together driving. The songs use and teach the Word. What is impressive is that the groups could be playng secular music and playing to a much larger audience, but they choose to do God's work.

 Otherwise I'm 50 years old and very traditional.


----------



## THREEJAYS (Oct 9, 2009)

Sadly all will know one day. God is not "the big man in the sky" He's the creator of all and above all,the alpha and omega.


----------



## Melissa (Oct 9, 2009)

centerpin fan said:


> I wouldn't lay all the blame on country music.  Most contemporary Christian music I've heard is pretty lame, too.



Very true, contemporary Christian music has been sounding like any other music for awhile now.


----------



## gordon 2 (Oct 9, 2009)

You have to have a sense of humour to listen to that song. The artist who wrote the song did a fair job in my view in describing the sentiments of his hero. The only change I  do is sing it  "God is good, beer is great and people are lazy. "


----------



## Lorri (Oct 10, 2009)

I will not listen to this song - don't see GOD is GREAT and beer is good should be in the same sentence.  I love country music but will not LISTEN to songs like this.  I do listen to the FISH most of the time.


----------



## TDBone (Oct 13, 2009)

For those that feel some of the contemporary christian music has fallen off, which songs in particular do you think are lame? 

Just curious, because I've been pretty impressed with most of it lately. 

TIA


----------



## Dominic (Oct 13, 2009)

"God is Great" "beer is good"

I do not see either statement being false.



> V. Our help is in the name of the Lord.
> R. Who made heaven and earth.
> 
> V. The Lord be with you.
> ...


----------



## FLdeerHunter25 (Oct 13, 2009)

I absolutly HATE christian contemporary music. I believe the beat matters as much as the lyrics. These new "christian rock" bands and things just try to make it ok by mentioning GOD in there songs.

Here is something to think about...get a cd or listen to just the music online. Lets say a christian rock band and then lets say a southern gospel song like "old rugged cross" or "amazing grace". Listen to both with no words and just the music and you tell me what you think about or what comes to your mind or what spirit it puts you in. That my friend is the difference! Its not all about the lyrics. 

This of course is IMO...people can listen to whatever they choose. This is just my opinion. I do listen to country music and other music but from a christian aspect there is a major difference between music that honors God and that which does not.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Oct 13, 2009)

I think God enjoys worship with new songs, as long as we keep HIM the center of our worship. 

Psalm 33:
   3Sing unto him a new song; play skilfully with a loud noise. 

Psalm 96
1O sing unto the LORD a new song: sing unto the LORD, all the earth. 

Psalm 98
1O sing unto the LORD a new song; for he hath done marvellous things: his right hand, and his holy arm, hath gotten him the victory. 

Psalm 144
9I will sing a new song unto thee, O God: upon a psaltery and an instrument of ten strings will I sing praises unto thee

Psalm 149
1Praise ye the LORD. Sing unto the LORD a new song, and his praise in the congregation of saints. 

Isaiah 42
10Sing unto the LORD a new song, and his praise from the end of the earth, ye that go down to the sea, and all that is therein; the isles, and the inhabitants thereof.


----------



## tell sackett (Oct 13, 2009)

jgr said:


> God is Great, beer is good, people are crazy. Don't listen to music very often, but saw the video for this song on GAC.
> 
> This "good ole' boy" kinda sorta faith in God stuff is really sad. Seems to be a theme in some of the country music. Very luke warm at best, as much trouble as alcohol has caused in this world... I know there are some truly sincere efforts like Randy Travis' really powerful work, but alot of the "other" kind as well. Guess I'm just not too hip.
> 
> Just one of the little things that come to mind when one's skidder is in the shop.


It's all about the "benjamins". If we throw in a little bit of good ol' boy kinda sorta faith in God(good description btw) maybe a few more people will buy the cd.


----------



## pigpen1 (Oct 13, 2009)

What if it said God is Great and wine is good????? would that be ok?


----------



## deerhunteronly (Oct 13, 2009)

Ok....God is great and beer is good if you aquire the taste for it.  I feel as though the song can be misleading and that we, the Church, have allowed this mentality to creep into it and that has caused us to be a weak, powerless people that belong to a strong, mighty and victorious God!

I am not saying that drinking beer is bad.  If you can drink a beer with your dinner or after mowing the grass or celebrating your last deer kill then by all means enjoy.  I, on the other hand, don't want to drink beer.  I have had my share of it and I realized that it was not contributing to my call from Father so I stopped!  

What you set your mind on your heart will follow after!  That saying is true for alcohol, sex, gambling etc.


----------



## gordon 2 (Oct 13, 2009)

The song talks about an old man's humour. We know from the song that he is a veteran of at least two wars. One( listener) assumes by his humour  that he is an american. It is his God, his beer and his people he is talking about.

I see no problem at all with the writer presenting  this individual in song as he does. As a matter of fact it sounds very true to what many understand as patriotic or tongue in cheek. 

That this is a misrepresentation of God to some listeners is not the point of the song at all. The song is about the veteran's view of God, good, bad, or tongue in cheek.


----------



## drippin' rock (Oct 16, 2009)

Who made the grain of the field?  Who gave us the intelligence to turn that grain to Golden Deliciousness?  Historically, many religions have used mind altering substances to see and hear and interpret their gods.


----------



## Inthegarge (Oct 16, 2009)

I personally love Christian lyrics that have been set to an old rock tune. I know all the music by heart and the new words make it relevent.  Know several people who were led to Christ by a familiar beat. I am a recovering addict (36 yrs sober) so substances are a no-no for me. But babes in Christ have much to learn. Do you know it all??? and How long have you known Christ ??   JMHO  RW


----------



## CRT (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't listen to much country anymore, but I do think that ...

God is GREAT

Beer is good (in moderation)

and most definately PEOPLE ARE CRAZY!!!!!


----------



## STONEWALL0628 (Nov 5, 2009)

*with you on that*



centerpin fan said:


> I wouldn't lay all the blame on country music.  Most contemporary Christian music I've heard is pretty lame, too.



with you on that.....


----------



## KDarsey (Nov 5, 2009)

5pointCal said:


> I don't listen to much country anymore, but I do think that ...
> 
> God is GREAT
> 
> ...



Yep, and besides that......it's just a song............


----------



## SarahFair (Nov 5, 2009)

pigpen1 said:


> What if it said God is Great and wine is good????? would that be ok?



lol thats what i was thinking


----------



## Ronnie T (Nov 5, 2009)

Lorri said:


> I will not listen to this song - don't see GOD is GREAT and beer is good should be in the same sentence.  I love country music but will not LISTEN to songs like this.  I do listen to the FISH most of the time.




Me too.
I called a good Christian brother the other day and was surprised when his cell phone place me on hold and sang that some to me.
I weren't impressed.


----------



## thedeacon (Nov 5, 2009)

Never heard the song but I do listen to some Leonard Cohen.


----------



## Spotlite (Nov 5, 2009)

I dont listen to todays country music. not country anymore, with very few exceptions


----------



## jason4445 (Nov 6, 2009)

It is the rule in country music that if you want a hit either make mention of some dead 1950's country music star, how sweet things were in the "olden days", Paw Paw and Maw Maw in the rocking chair, or Jesus.

That song, just about all Gospel and contemporary Christian music all are fine examples of how Fundamental Christianity has reduced Christianity to, like what ddd-shooter said get dunked - "say a prayer when you're 12 so you don't go to he!!"

I particularity like Toby Keith's song where the preacher's daughter runs off with the motorcycle dude - the part where she was Baptized in dirty water.

Man I don't know how many times I have seen the kids form the Fundamentalist Father the one who rules the home with an iron fist, the Bible in one hand and paddle in the other.  Then when the kids hit around 18 off they go at a full run, the sons into alcohol and/or drugs and the girls off with the first guy they think loves them all just to get out of the house and the iron-fisted religion.


----------



## tell sackett (Nov 6, 2009)

Haven't done this in a while, but thanks for the compliment.


----------



## lisa1914 (Nov 6, 2009)

I am going to apologize in advance because I am sure this will upset people. But I don't see where in this song it talks about murder, drugs, sex or anything else other than beer. Seriously he is writing about someone he cared about and things he enjoys. This isn't a negative song  in anyway and I don't see the need to write about this song. There are a lot worse things that could be discussed other than this. If you don't like it don't listen to it.


----------



## CRT (Nov 6, 2009)

lisa1914 said:


> If you don't like it don't listen to it.




Now there is a novel concept!!! I think we [Christians] have gone a little overboard with the watchdog mentality. We are so busy going on our little "witch hunts" to rid the world of evil (news flash... we weren't called to do this), that we don't have time to obey Jesus' command to "love the God with all our hearts, minds, souls and strength and love our neighbors as ourselves."

Instead of asking "What kind of music do you listen too?" maybe we should ask "How is your love for God and your neighbor apparent in how you live your life day by day?"


----------



## Jeffriesw (Nov 6, 2009)

5pointCal said:


> Instead of asking "What kind of music do you listen too?" maybe we should ask "How is your love for God and your neighbor apparent in how you live your life day by day?"



Because that would require us to acutally believe in what we Preached...


----------



## Spotlite (Nov 6, 2009)

lisa1914 said:


> I am going to apologize in advance because I am sure this will upset people. But I don't see where in this song it talks about murder, drugs, sex or anything else other than beer. Seriously he is writing about someone he cared about and things he enjoys. This isn't a negative song  in anyway and I don't see the need to write about this song. There are a lot worse things that could be discussed other than this. If you don't like it don't listen to it.


----------



## CRT (Nov 6, 2009)

Swamp Runner said:


> Because that would require us to acutally believe in what we Preached...




LOL, oh yea... how silly of me.


----------



## Ronnie T (Nov 6, 2009)

5pointCal said:


> Now there is a novel concept!!! I think we [Christians] have gone a little overboard with the watchdog mentality.
> That's because we're so perfect and since we are, we certainly need to share our perfection with the rest of the world.  Shape up world!
> 
> We are so busy going on our little "witch hunts" to rid the world of evil (news flash... we weren't called to do this), that we don't have time to obey Jesus' command to "love the God with all our hearts, minds, souls and strength and love our neighbors as ourselves."
> ...



You would think we'd have this world straightened out by now.


----------



## gordon 2 (Nov 7, 2009)

lisa1914 said:


> I am going to apologize in advance because I am sure this will upset people. But I don't see where in this song it talks about murder, drugs, sex or anything else other than beer. Seriously he is writing about someone he cared about and things he enjoys. This isn't a negative song  in anyway and I don't see the need to write about this song. There are a lot worse things that could be discussed other than this. If you don't like it don't listen to it.



Lisa, your dog must be a very happy dog.


----------



## smackdown51 (Nov 8, 2009)

this song is nothin more than talkin about a old man and how his life has been rough. when he mentions god is good is because god is the reason he was still here. and as far as drinkin goes, that should be somethin that is between u and god and not our place to judge. i dont think its right by no means and  i may be old fassion, but i found the lord at nine years old on my knees and nobody was tellin me what to say, so if u was 12 and said a prayer that was already wrote out, u might want to check in on the whole personal part of that.


----------



## eleuthros1 (Nov 8, 2009)

5pointCal said:


> I don't listen to much country anymore, but I do think that ...
> 
> God is GREAT
> 
> ...



True...

I wonder how many religious folks are gonna rebuke Jesus when we sit down at the marriage supper of the lamb and the wine is poured....and don't tell me it'll be grape juice!  It'll be the best and finest wine you have ever had...just like at the wedding feast where he made wine for all the guests.

I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## lisa1914 (Nov 17, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## thay.call.me.Skoal (Nov 17, 2009)

The song is great to me, I like it. Its better than some of these rap groups we have to day in some parts they'll say i live for god an the next part they are talkin about blowin some ones head off.


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 18, 2009)

I dont see why any christian would want to listen to non christian music , non christians dont listen to christian music. we are in the world not of it.


----------



## Randy (Nov 18, 2009)

I think it is sad that some people go through life not enjoying some of what God put here.  This is a fun song, a funny song and a song about life........enjoy it.  The old man did.  I bet he was happier in his life than most christians that worry if they are "doing the right thing" on a daily basis.  Some of you people almost make it impossible to enjoy life as a christian.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Nov 18, 2009)

Yep...I agree.   I love country music (listening to it as we speak, and just heard that song matter of fact)   and listen all the time.   

People get hung up on rules and laws....like drinking.   Nothing in the bible about not drinking at all (that I know of) but it does say to avoid it in excess.   That's where the problems arise.   I also don't feel all guilty when I miss a sunday service for my son's baseball games or a hunting trip.    

Free to enjoy life...

Bandy


----------



## outdoorgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

I don't care for that song either.


----------



## KDarsey (Nov 18, 2009)

This reminds me of some people I know that won't eat in a resturant if it serves alcohol....
...I had to ask, then where do you buy groceries, gas and I bet you don't miss a trip tp Wal-mart....for some reason that is OK......I even know a couple that when they go in a store that sells beer or wine they avoid that aisle like it is full of rattlesnakes..
  Someone once told me that We are harder on ourselves than God is...I believe that. 
Like someone already said, God wants us to enjoy life, he doesn't expect us to be locked away and shielded from the rest of society.
 I think God wants us to get out in the world and show everyone that it can actually be fun to be a Christian.


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 18, 2009)

I think it depends on how much of God you want and how much of the world you want, some  people want to have salvation and then live like they want to. the new testament makes it clear how christians are to live ,, if you dont want to live a holy , pure ,clean , life then dont call yourself a christian.


----------



## eleuthros1 (Nov 18, 2009)

Vangard-
please tell the rest of us how you manage to live a holy and pure life...seems like the apostle Paul (who called himself the cheif of all sinners) could have learned a thing or two from you.


----------



## eleuthros1 (Nov 18, 2009)

Okay, well that didn't work, I was trying to post Galatians 5:1-5 but the language filter thought it was not appropriate for some reason.

Anyway, read that and tell me what it means....I must be misunderstanding it.


----------



## eleuthros1 (Nov 18, 2009)

Randy said:


> I think it is sad that some people go through life not enjoying some of what God put here.  This is a fun song, a funny song and a song about life........enjoy it.  The old man did.  I bet he was happier in his life than most christians that worry if they are "doing the right thing" on a daily basis.  Some of you people almost make it impossible to enjoy life as a christian.



They're also the reason I was 29 before I became a follower of Jesus.  I wonder how many "little ones" legalism causes to stumble?


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 18, 2009)

no 1 paul was talking about his past life. no 2. Timothy 1:9 (New International Version)
9who has saved us and called us to a holy life—not because of anything we have done but because of his own purpose and grace. This grace was given us in Christ Jesus before the beginning of time
1 Peter 1:15 (New International Version)
15But just as he who called you is holy, so be holy in all you do;
 Peter 1:15 (King James Version)

 15But as he which hath called you is holy, so be ye holy in all manner of conversation;
2 Peter 3:11 (King James Version)

 11Seeing then that all these things shall be dissolved, what manner of persons ought ye to be in all holy conversation and godliness
need I say more ?????


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 18, 2009)

when jesus died it was to make you a new creature ,the greek means something that never was before,his blood and suffering was to help you live clean, when you get saved you are new not rebuilt, but some people want to sin and not live right.


----------



## eleuthros1 (Nov 18, 2009)

vanguard1 said:


> need I say more ?????



yeah, I know what the Bible says.  My question to you was, how do you live a clean pure and holy life?  Is that what you're claiming is required to call yourself a Christian?


----------



## eleuthros1 (Nov 18, 2009)

vanguard1 said:


> when jesus died it was to make you a new creature ,the greek means something that never was before,his blood and suffering was to help you live clean, when you get saved you are new not rebuilt, but some people want to sin and not live right.



I understand that, but is that perfection in Gods sight or in your sight?  All you can see is outward appearances...and by that appearance you are judging the heart.  And that is something that YOU cannot see.


----------



## Randy (Nov 18, 2009)

I know people who say computers are sinful.  Cars are sinful.  Women wearing pants is sinful.  I could go on and on.  I only know what God convicts me of and that is really all that matters to me.


----------



## eleuthros1 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh, and you still never addressed Gal. 5:1-5...


----------



## eleuthros1 (Nov 18, 2009)

Randy said:


> I know people who say computers are sinful.  Cars are sinful.  Women wearing pants is sinful.  I could go on and on.  I only know what God convicts me of and that is really all that matters to me.



Me too.  I have the same Holy Spirit living in me that other Jesus followers also received at the moment of salvation...I'm pressing into Him and could care less about a man's preferences.

But I am interested in the Truth because it sets us free.  If listening to non-christian music is a problem that can be exposed through scriptural exegesis then I can support that too.


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 18, 2009)

umm  gal. 5:1-5 is talking to jews about the law, so what is the point,? hey if you want to fill youre mind and spirit with things not of God go for it  i dont care, I  want to live holy. do what you want.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Nov 18, 2009)

vanguard1, I agree with your opposition of a "license to sin." Paul and Jesus agree as well. 

But, where does one draw the line? Is country music a sin? I do not think so. Does it make it easier to tolerate the things of the world? Yes. 
Everyone needs to work out their own salvation with the Holy Spirit as a guide. Some people are convicted to not watch tv. I am not. Some are convicted that computers are not for them. I am not. 
This does not make me any more or less saved than them. 
My measuring stick is Jesus.


----------



## biggtruxx (Nov 18, 2009)

I think he's picking on my signature below


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 18, 2009)

ddd-shooter said:


> vanguard1, I agree with your opposition of a "license to sin." Paul and Jesus agree as well.
> 
> But, where does one draw the line? Is country music a sin? I do not think so. Does it make it easier to tolerate the things of the world? Yes.
> Everyone needs to work out their own salvation with the Holy Spirit as a guide. Some people are convicted to not watch tv. I am not. Some are convicted that computers are not for them. I am not.
> ...



i agree 100% as you grow up in christ you will not like things that you like now. that is what i ment to say all along. thanks and to him who knows to do right and does it not , to him it is sin.


----------



## eleuthros1 (Nov 18, 2009)

vanguard1 said:


> umm  gal. 5:1-5 is talking to jews about the law, so what is the point,? hey if you want to fill youre mind and spirit with things not of God go for it  i dont care, I  want to live holy. do what you want.



In Christ there is neither Jew nor Gentile.  So following your logic, are the scriptural principles in Galatians irrelevant to anyone who is not Jewish?  What about Romans?  Only to those from Rome?  Or are 1at & 2nd Corinthians for those in Corinth?

What about the scriptures that you quoted to make your point earlier?  Who were those scriptures addressed to??? Only Gentiles? Jews?  

The problem that I have with your position is that your labeling people as true Christians or compromising Christians based on YOUR opinion.  My point, since you asked, is pointing out that this is not based on scriptural exegesis which is vital in discerning the truths taught in scripture.  It's based on YOUR opinions and personal preferences.

You don't care huh???? That doesn't sound like Jesus to me.  I thought you were living a pure clean and holy life.

I'm not trying to bust your hump brother, just trying to help you see that you may not have it all figured out or have that holy perfect life youre claiming in earlier posts.


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 18, 2009)

lets see ....i never claimed to have reached that point, but that it can be done, and we should all go for it.and we don,t have to sin it is up to us.


----------



## eleuthros1 (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm sorry but that is not correct, we cannot and will not attain holiness, purity or cleanliness in this life.  That's why we need grace and the continual cleaning by the blood of Jesus.

Are you going to address any of my questions or do you want to keep dancing around?  Let's talk about truth in scripture and leave our religious opinions behind.  

I've learned alot, but I have SO much more to learn.  If I'm wrong and that can be backed with scripture in context then I want that error exposed so that I can walk in greater truth.


----------



## eleuthros1 (Nov 18, 2009)

vanguard1 said:


> lets see ....i never claimed to have reached that point, but that it can be done, and we should all go for it.and we don,t have to sin it is up to us.



Also, you are right, you never did say that you had reached that point.  I re-read and obviously I misunderstood what you were saying.  

What you said was, ",, if you dont want to live a holy , pure ,clean , life then dont call yourself a christian.".  My problem with this statement is that it assumes that listening to a certain kind of music means that the listener doesn't want to live a life that glorifies God.  

BUT, this song does contain great truth. God is great...does the song writers opinion that beer is good and people are crazy in any way diminish that truth?  I would say no.  

So what else is it?  Beer? Crazy people?


----------



## biggtruxx (Nov 18, 2009)

While I do think that over indulging in alcohol is a sin.... I myself believe that if its not over done its not. God is Great! I do love to have a beer with my steak! And yes.... Most people are crazy!

enuff said!


----------



## eleuthros1 (Nov 18, 2009)

biggtruxx said:


> While I do think that over indulging in alcohol is a sin.... I myself believe that if its not over done its not. God is Great! I do love to have a beer with my steak! And yes.... Most people are crazy!
> 
> enuff said!



I agree, drunkenness is a sin, that's scriptural.  +1 on a beer with a steak or after a long hot day...or while anchored in a cove on the boat...anyway. 

And I don't think anyone will argue that people are NUTS!!!


----------



## Mako22 (Nov 18, 2009)

I'll stick with "Saved by the blood" and "The old rugged cross".


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 19, 2009)

1 Peter 1:16 (King James Version)

 16Because it is written, Be ye holy; for I am holy.

Leviticus 19:2 (King James Version)

 2Speak unto all the congregation of the children of Israel, and say unto them, Ye shall be holy: for I the LORD your God am holy
Psalm 34:15 (King James Version)

 15The eyes of the LORD are upon the righteous, and his ears are open unto their cry.
Psalm 37:25 (King James Version)

 25I have been young, and now am old; yet have I not seen the righteous forsaken, nor his seed begging bread.
you can live a pure life before God, it was done in the old testament and how much more now with the blood of jesus. the problem is people do not know what was done at the cross and in the pit for three days, Jesus did far more than you have been taught by most preachers, we are reborn not the same anymore, a new creature in christ not a sinner saved by grace that is one of the lies the church has been sold. we were sinners we got saved by grace and now are saints, Jesus put us in a better place than we were before in the garden, we are to rule over life and sin ,not it over us.


----------



## eleuthros1 (Nov 19, 2009)

I'll get back to you tonight when i have more time to type...this is getting awfully deep for a thread about a country song that mentions beer....


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 19, 2009)

1 Corinthians 2:10 (King James Version)

 10But God hath revealed them unto us by his Spirit: for the Spirit searcheth all things, yea, the deep things of God.

yes sir that is what it is all about getting into the meat and off the milk.


----------



## eleuthros1 (Nov 19, 2009)

vanguard1 said:


> 1 Corinthians 2:10 (King James Version)
> 
> 10But God hath revealed them unto us by his Spirit: for the Spirit searcheth all things, yea, the deep things of God.
> 
> yes sir that is what it is all about getting into the meat and off the milk.



I totally agree.  It's good to be able to discuss te things of God with someone that understands that we aren't arguing to be right but striving to walk in Truth.


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 19, 2009)

yes sir. amen


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 19, 2009)

Iron sharpens Iron.


----------



## eleuthros1 (Nov 20, 2009)

Okay, so just to clarify.  I get that we are to pursue an ever deepening walk with God.  As we grow in Him and press into Him we are conformed to His image.  I'm sure we agree on that.

However, I understood your earlier posts to indicate that, in your opinion, we could eventually attain a perfect (i.e. sinless) life.  Is this your position?

Also, in the interest of not assuming what your objection to this particular song is....what is your specific objection to it?

I don't think anyone is trying to put it on a level with songs of worship, it's just a song that tells a story.  It talks about God's grace and His greatness.  Personally, because of that, I think it's better than a song that does not mention God at all...

Your thoughts?


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 20, 2009)

ok no  I dont think we will ever attain a sinless life , but that we can limit it . so people say ,well i can,t help myself. well you can help yourself. james says we sin when we follow our own lust. as to the song I just dont like non christian music of any kind, I have a collection of christian music from the 80s  and 90s and today . like i said i have never heard a non christian listen to christian music, they cant relate to it so why would they. ?


----------



## eleuthros1 (Nov 20, 2009)

I think we can limit it as well, but we will inadvertently mess up and require grace.  Willful sin is not something I'm advocating here.

As far as Christian music goes, I think we're talking more about personal preference here than Biblical mandates.  

I see what you're saying about non-Christians not listening to it because they cannot relate...but the Christian can relate to both Christian and non-christian music.  It's not all bad...yes, there are songs that are totally depraved.  My point is that this song is not one of those Godless songs advocating all kinds of sinful behavior and glorifying that behavior.

I listen to all kinds of music, most of it's Christian, but I do listen to alot of whsat might be considered non-Christian music...not anti-christian or pro-sin, just not necessarily songs of worship.  I like songs about life, and songs about Life.


----------



## Swampagator (Nov 20, 2009)

Ok here I may be out of bounds here as my religion is a little different than some here and I normally do get in these kinds of topics but, the last time I looked or heard judgment was for god not man.  Now with that being said who are we to judge?  Can any of us here walk on water or part the sea’s can we make the blind see or the crippled walk?  I don’t think so.  So with that being said why are we judging someone because of a song?  And, why country music when Rappers sing about killing one another all the time?  Which is worse killing someone or drinking beer?  Seems to me that the Ten Commandments talks about killing and said nothing of drinking, and if I remember right don’t the Bible speak of Christ drinking the wine of the land along with the disciples?  I don’t see anything wrong with the song as he is neither speaking of getting drunk nor killing someone.  I don’t agree with a lot of songs out there but it is not my place to judge neither anyone nor anything.  

I am not trying to put down anyone’s belief as there are many ways to worship Christ just look at the differences in Churches between the Catholic, Baptist, Amish, Eastern Orthodox, Presbyterian and Seventh Day Adventist just to name a few all of which are/have Christian Religious beliefs, all use the same Bible, all pray to the same God, but each is different in its beliefs when it come to values and standards.  So who is right here and who is not?  So with that being said here is a little food for thought, if we are such Christians why are we celebrating Christmas after all was it not started form a Pagan belief?  

I like country music and love some of the older stuff better but some of the newer stuff is good also.  Thanks for letting me share my feelings.  There are some very good point on both sides of the issue here I have enjoyed reading some of the responses and have learned a couple of things.  I am not a “so to say hardcore Christian” but I do believe that Christ did die for me and my sins, and that the only way to heaven is through him, I just have a different way of worship than some.  Now with that being said and with all due respect to everyone here I am done and have nothing further to say on this matter as I sometimes have a hard time explaining myself as I am not very good with words and having a form of dyslexia my wording is sometime not the best.  I hope and pray that I have not offended any one here and if I have hope you can forgive me as that was my intent.  Thanks again Jim


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 20, 2009)

it just has allways shocked me ,ever since I was 18 back in the early 80s we had this guy that worked at one of the biggest christian bookstores in miami, and he worked in the music dept. I allways thought to myself he is so lucky to have that job, he must have all the newest christian music in his home and car, (a custom 1970 mustang fastback)  but we went out on a double date one nite and to my shock he did not play any christian music at all, i was disapointed.


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 20, 2009)

thanks jim. I am not saying it is a sin, im just saying I dont get it, just like hunting most of you guys do it but i dont see how you can kill a inocent animal that never hurt you, im not saying it is a sin, I just could never do it, now i could kill a person if they tried to hurt my family.


----------



## Randy (Nov 20, 2009)

vanguard1 said:


> thanks jim. I am not saying it is a sin, im just saying I dont get it, just like hunting most of you guys do it but i dont see how you can kill a inocent animal that never hurt you, im not saying it is a sin, I just could never do it, now i could kill a person if they tried to hurt my family.



OK well now you have lost all credibility with me.  Not even sure why you are a memer of a hunting and fishing forum since you don't do it.


----------



## eleuthros1 (Nov 20, 2009)

vanguard1 said:


> it just has allways shocked me ,ever since I was 18 back in the early 80s we had this guy that worked at one of the biggest christian bookstores in miami, and he worked in the music dept. I allways thought to myself he is so lucky to have that job, he must have all the newest christian music in his home and car, (a custom 1970 mustang fastback)  but we went out on a double date one nite and to my shock he did not play any christian music at all, i was disapointed.



It sounds like you may have built this person up to be something that he was not.  Not talking about his Christianity.  I'm saying that after working all day and hearing nothing but Christian music, maybe he wanted to hear something else.  Was the music inappropriate?  

Not saying that you did this, but every time I make assumptions about a person's spirituality they let me down.  Only person I can't say that about is Jesus.


----------



## eleuthros1 (Nov 20, 2009)

Randy said:


> OK well now you have lost all credibility with me.  Not even sure why you are a memer of a hunting and fishing forum since you don't do it.



I was wondering who would be first to draw blood on that response.  

I killed a coyote the other day...just cause he walked by my stand!

Did I just gain some credibility?


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 20, 2009)

ok randy no1  this is not a hunting and fishing forum, it is called ..G.O.N         GEORGIA OUTDOOR NEWS  ........ I can love the outdoors without killing something... no 2  i was a gun collector and used to buy and trade on here untill I got layed off my job.ok. and number 3 i like the forums on here. if you dont mind  randy ...if that is ok with you....


----------



## eleuthros1 (Nov 20, 2009)

Lol!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Randy (Nov 20, 2009)

vanguard1 said:


> ok randy no1  this is not a hunting and fishing forum, it is called ..G.O.N         GEORGIA OUTDOOR NEWS  ........ I can love the outdoors without killing something... no 2  i was a gun collector and used to buy and trade on here untill I got layed off my job.ok. and number 3 i like the forums on here. if you dont mind  randy ...if that is ok with you....



Oh it is OK.  We have lot's of people who come here just for the S&W forum.

You question my need, right, desire, love of hunting.  I just thought I would question your need to be here.  Does PETA have a S&W forum?


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 20, 2009)

G.O.N  georgia outdoor news  not georgia outdoor killings......

                                           i hope you guys know I am lol when i write this stuff.


----------



## Randy (Nov 20, 2009)

vanguard1 said:


> G.O.N  georgia outdoor news  not georgia outdoor killings......
> 
> i hope you guys know I am lol when i write this stuff.



Well I can not speak for others but I see NOTHING funny.


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 20, 2009)

well you need to get a life then. sour puss.


----------



## eleuthros1 (Nov 20, 2009)

Okay this IS too funny.....


----------



## Randy (Nov 20, 2009)

eleuthros1 said:


> Okay this IS too funny.....



Yea...what was the topic again?


----------



## eleuthros1 (Nov 20, 2009)

To me the subject is a song about an old guy who has lived a long life, seen and done some things...good and bad.  In the end he has surmised that God is great, beer is good, and people are crazy.  It's about life.  The question was, and still is, should Christians hear this story or not?  Do we isolate ourselves from the world and their music?  In my opinion, to do so means we say to them, "if you want to know Jesus you need to look and act like me...including liking what I like and disliking what I dislike.".  That closes alot of people off from hearing the gospel.

I was in Istanbul Turkey once.  I was standing in a store when I heard the call to prayer from a mosque.  I asked the man helping me what they were saying.  He said, " I have no idea, they're speaking Arabic and I speak Turkish."...the mosque was calling them to pray to their god, but they weren't speaking their language.  I think we Christians sometimes do the same thing...with the same results.


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 20, 2009)

ok  this is it  .beer is not good it is bad ok.Proverbs 20
 1Wine is a mocker, strong drink is raging: and whosoever is deceived thereby is not wise.
Proverbs 23:29-36 (King James Version)

 29Who hath woe? who hath sorrow? who hath contentions? who hath babbling? who hath wounds without cause? who hath redness of eyes? 

 30They that tarry long at the wine; they that go to seek mixed wine. 

 31Look not thou upon the wine when it is red, when it giveth his colour in the cup, when it moveth itself aright. 

 32At the last it biteth like a serpent, and stingeth like an adder. 

 33Thine eyes shall behold strange women, and thine heart shall utter perverse things. 

 34Yea, thou shalt be as he that lieth down in the midst of the sea, or as he that lieth upon the top of a mast. 

 35They have stricken me, shalt thou say, and I was not sick; they have beaten me, and I felt it not: when shall I awake? I will seek it yet again.

need i say more.?


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 20, 2009)

you play with a snake long enough and you will be bitten.


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 20, 2009)

and yes i know what i am talking about , i wish to God i had never had a drink, my step sister and her husband  are in there 50s and have allways had a glass of wine or two ,but i see them getting more and more into it everywhere they go now, it will get to you if you play with it.


----------



## eleuthros1 (Nov 20, 2009)

vanguard1 said:


> you play with a snake long enough and you will be bitten.



Really, I thought we had the power to not sin.  Nobody is saying that being a drunkard is a good thing. Its the same with money?
Ecclesiastes 5:10
1Tim 6:10
Luke 16:14
Heb 13:5
So is money bad? No, but the love of it is.  If you can't enjoy a beer or a glass of wine without getting drunk then I understand, but just like your music preferences, not everyone is like you.  

If alcohol is bad, was Jesus encouraging te people at the party to sin?  They were already drunk and He gave them MORE wine....and it was REALLY good wine. John2:9-10.

What does Isaiah say? Isaiah 55:1


----------



## mtnwoman (Nov 20, 2009)

I think God is great, beer is good and people are crazy, too.

Because of the lifestyle I lived in the past, I'm under conviction of being a bad influence on others. I've always been basically a happy person and could influence people with whatever 'spirit' I was under the influence of.

Sometimes I'll not drink a beer or mixed drink or wine forever...but I'm not convicted if I do have one or two. I've had my share of hangovers in my former life and I don't want any more, and really have lost the desire to 'party' at all in that kind of way...Thank you God for my deliverance.

I have a few friends that tend to drink too much if they get started, so I don't aid and abet them to do so, and I also want to be careful for my ownself not to slide back into a party all the time mode.

I work in an internet cafe where we have music. I put it on oldie goldies, like old motown stuff. Most people are not offended by that. Sometimes another employee will put it on country and most of it is ok. There are always gonna be songs we shouldn't listen, too...but I don't know how we can avoid it living in this world we live in.
As long as rap ain't on that teaches children the birds and bees or how to shoot up the hood or heavy metal (that I used to blast my eardrums out with), I'm usually ok with most music.

If in doubt, pray about it and God will put you under what ever conviction you need to be under. We all don't have the same weaknesses or situations in life, so I believe we are all under different convictions sometimes. And then there are set rules that we have no doubt of what they mean, stick to those as much as you can...and boy is that hard.

Nothing I listen to makes me want to make a beer run...  And if 'you' do, then be careful and safe and make amends with God if you take one too many over the line.


----------



## mtnwoman (Nov 20, 2009)

vanguard1 said:


> and yes i know what i am talking about , i wish to God i had never had a drink, my step sister and her husband  are in there 50s and have allways had a glass of wine or two ,but i see them getting more and more into it everywhere they go now, it will get to you if you play with it.



I do agree with that. You do have to develop self control and I couldn't do that without the Spirit.

I never drank until I was 23 and even at that it took me forever to acquire a taste for beer....boy that was something good to learn to like, eh?

I didn't get to far into drugs, I was just addicted to the night life. I was married to a rock musician for years and developed the club/bar scene addiction. And along with the night life came the drinking etc. I rarely drank at home or during the week. I was a weekend warrior.
Once I quit going to the clubs, I was able to quit smoking and lost the desire to even drink for the most part.

But I do agree, people with no limits or no conviction can get so far down that road that it's hard to back up.

And I believe we definately have to be careful about being a stumbling block for others...that's what I'm under conviction the most about.


----------



## KDarsey (Nov 20, 2009)

......what was the question again????.........


----------



## eleuthros1 (Nov 20, 2009)

Also, read Matthew 26:29.  I'm looking forward to drinking that wine with Jesus.


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 20, 2009)

ok lets get smart here , in jesus day wine was not like it is now...now The word wine appears over 200 times in the KJV Bible. Overall, what is the Bible's opinion of wine, and by extension, alcohol? It is the purpose of this study to decide one way or the other, especially as some critics claim that the Bible offers contradictory advice on this subject. 

We begin with OT evidence, and with three key words in Hebrew:

tiyrowsh -- This word is translated "wine" in the KJV and "new wine" in some newer versions. It refers to the initial squeezings of juice from the grape, and is rarely used of fermented wine. Its newness is confirmed by its application as part of the firstfruits dedicated to God (Deut. 14:23) and by its grouping with agricultural products as a victim of drought (Hag. 1:1). 
The term itself suggests something non-alcoholic. Only one verse suggests that it may have alcohol, as we shall see below, this is a toss-up. (It is therefore cited improperly by some critics as "advocating indulgence" of alcohol. 

yayin -- This word is translated "wine" in most versions. In most contexts we will see that it refers to a clearly alcoholic drink. 
Some writers dispute this interpretation, however. Bacchiocchi [Bac.W, 62] argues that yayin "was used to refer to variety of wines," including the newly pressed juice and fermented, alcoholic wine. He notes that fresh (non-alcoholic) wine before fermenting was called yayin mi-gat, or "wine of the vat," or from the press, while older and fermented wine was called yayin yashan, or if it was much older, yayin meyushshan or yashan noshan. He therefore concludes that yayin often referred to fresh grape juice.


There are a few problems with Bacchiocchi's arguments, however. First, the distinction between the various stages of yayin appears only in the rabbinic literature from after the Christian era. No such distinction is found in the OT, and the rabbinic references are between 500-1900 years after the OT references. Unless there is some evidence that the distinctions were made much earlier than the time of the rabbis, Bacchiocchi's argument cannot hold ground.

Second, since the OT makes no distinction in classes of yayin, Bacchiocchi must generally employ a circular hermenuetic in support of his case: anywhere where yayin is condemned refers to alcoholic wine, but anyplace where it is approved refers to grape juice. We will explore individual cases below.

Finally, it should be noted that according to the rabbinic sources Bacchiocchi uses, the yayin mi-gat was in it's unfermented stage for only three days. This may be useful in addressing whether, even under the definition given, yayin ever refers to non-alcoholic grape juice in the OT. We shall see that the Bible does permit the consumption of alcoholic yayin, while condemning the use of it to the point of drunkenness.

shekar -- this word does not appear often, but is translated in the KJV as "strong drink." The root of this word comes from a word meaning to be tipsy and is associated with strong alcoholic drink. It appears to have been a product of dates rather than grapes. 
This interpretation is also disputed by Bacchiocchi [227]. He notes briefly, as he does with yayin, places where shekar is forbidden to Nazirites and priests, and where its corrosive effects are listed. Neither of these points equates with an all-time, all-persons, all-amounts condemnation. 

Second, he cites the argument of Teachout [227] that "wine and strong drink" are a hendiadys, so that they refer to the same thing, and under the assumption that yayin is grape juice, shekar must be also. Obviously this point assumes the earlier points as a basis.

A few other words are used for wine, such as the Chaldean chamar in Daniel. But the above three words constitute the overwhelming majority of usages. Let us now begin with OT references.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Gen. 9:21 And he drank of the wine, and was drunken; and he was uncovered within his tent.
Here and Gen. 9:24 are the first mentions of yayin in the Bible. No explicit moral is drawn from this use of wine, though it implicitly suggests that drunkenness leads to trouble.

if you would like more info i can provide it.


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 20, 2009)

ps. I only talk about what I know as fact ok, I have over 25 years in Bible study under my belt.


----------



## eleuthros1 (Nov 20, 2009)

Ummm, anyone can copy and paste a commentary that says what they want it to say.  

I'm sorry, but your last comment makes you sound pretty arrogant and prideful.  Which is undisputably sinful. Is anyone supposed be impressed by how long you've been reading the Bible?  If you're such a bible scholar why do you copy and paste that which you have not discerned for yourself?  

I'm not going to get into a copy and paste off with you.  That's exceedingly boring for everyone...


----------



## pileit (Nov 20, 2009)

vanguard1 said:


> ps. I only talk about what I know as fact ok, I have over 25 years in Bible study under my belt.




It is very commendable to have 25 years of bible study.  The real need now is to get that knowledge out from under the belt into the heart.  There it can help you and others.


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 20, 2009)

it is fact ,do a study in hebrew on wine,that is all i have done . are you so afraid of the facts????


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 20, 2009)

I have made it a point in my 45 years on earth to not talk about something unless i can prove it. dont get mad at me, all 
i speak is fact.


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 20, 2009)

it is funny when you know more than someone else they call you arrogant. it used to be called learning.


----------



## eleuthros1 (Nov 20, 2009)

vanguard1 said:


> it is fact ,do a study in hebrew on wine,that is all i have done . are you so afraid of the facts????



Please don't try to pass that off as your own commentary....nobody would ever buy that.  Afraid of facts?  Where do you get that?  It would appear that this conversation has run it's course.  When you can engage in the conversation without resorting to copy and pasting articles I'll be glad to talk about this more.  

I agree with the above poster, you may have been studying for 25 years, but I think you've missed the heart portion of God's word.  Thats hard to say though since all I know of you is 48 hours on this one thread...So that's a big, and hopefully false, assumption based on a short conversation.


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 20, 2009)

I rest my case.


----------



## eleuthros1 (Nov 20, 2009)

vanguard1 said:


> I have made it a point in my 45 years on earth to not talk about something unless i can prove it. dont get mad at me, all
> i speak is fact.



Okay now you just look silly... This has become quite disappointing.


----------



## eleuthros1 (Nov 20, 2009)

vanguard1 said:


> I rest my case.



That's probably best...


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 20, 2009)

Facts are Facts.


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 20, 2009)

sorry if you can not back up yours


----------



## eleuthros1 (Nov 20, 2009)

Do you have to have the last word?  That's a sign of insecurity....I'm just sayin'...


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 20, 2009)

if you can,t take the heat, stay out of the oven.


----------



## eleuthros1 (Nov 20, 2009)

If you can't make your own point, find someone who can...

And yeah, now I'm just messin' with ya'...when people take themselves too seriously it's not good.


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 20, 2009)

ok im 6,2 320lbs  you want to dance???.....................lol


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 20, 2009)

man you rednecks need to learn to disagree but still be friends.. you disagree with someone and you hate them.


----------



## eleuthros1 (Nov 20, 2009)

vanguard1 said:


> man you rednecks need to learn to disagree but still be friends.. you disagree with someone and you hate them.



hate you??? Not a chance bro, just disagree on this one topic.  I'm sure we agree on FAR more than we disagree on.


----------



## eleuthros1 (Nov 20, 2009)

vanguard1 said:


> ok im 6,2 320lbs  you want to dance???.....................lol



I'm 6'0" and 230...if we danced you would have to lead...and to be honest, that would be pretty disturbing.  But I'm secure enough in my masculinity if you are! LOL!!!

Okay, my wife is laughing her head off at the idea of two big guys dancing...


----------



## KDarsey (Nov 20, 2009)

Good Lord, all this bickering over nothing.
Could drive a man to drink............


----------



## eleuthros1 (Nov 20, 2009)

KDarsey said:


> Good Lord, all this bickering over nothing.
> Could drive a man to drink............



I may have one tonight...course I said that last night but fell asleep instead.


----------



## KDarsey (Nov 20, 2009)

eleuthros1 said:


> I may have one tonight...course I said that last night but fell asleep instead.





See.......I told you...

...me too..........

see what y'all done did to me....................


----------



## eleuthros1 (Nov 20, 2009)

yeah, you're a victim...


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 20, 2009)

ok brothers i give up , i would rather be a friend than fight , I do love you guys ,im just bored , I have been layed off since may.


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 20, 2009)

and  i  cant dance...


----------



## eleuthros1 (Nov 20, 2009)

vanguard1 said:


> ok brothers i give up , i would rather be a friend than fight , I do love you guys ,im just bored , I have been layed off since may.



hope you find work...the job market is pretty tough right now...as if you didn't know.


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 20, 2009)

thanks  brother.


----------



## crackerdave (Nov 20, 2009)

I read the first few threads on page 1,then flipped over to page 3. I haven't been around for a while - looks like nothing has changed.Now I remember why I stayed away !  Y'all have fun.


----------



## eleuthros1 (Nov 20, 2009)

Well it was good of you to drop in and check on things.  We were wondering where you'd been.


----------



## HuntinTom (Nov 22, 2009)

KDarsey said:


> Someone once told me that We are harder on ourselves than God is...I believe that.


And, sadly, even harder on each other


----------



## crackerdave (Nov 22, 2009)

I have to constantly remind myself: "Self,this is _not_ a Christian forum." There are many roaring lions here,too.


----------



## earl (Nov 22, 2009)

cd, got any more of that Vidalia relish ? That was lipsmacking good !!!


----------



## Randy (Nov 22, 2009)

On a lighter note.  I bought the new Nora Jones CD and the new Zack Brown Band CD this weekend.  I like them both.  I could not find the CD that started this thread.


----------



## crackerdave (Nov 23, 2009)

earl said:


> cd, got any more of that Vidalia relish ? That was lipsmacking good !!!



I think so,earl - I'll have to ask my better half,to be sure.


----------



## crackerdave (Nov 24, 2009)

eleuthros1 said:


> Do you have to have the last word?  That's a sign of insecurity....I'm just sayin'...



If _that's_ true,then there are many,many insecure folks on this forum.

There _is_ no "last word" around here!


----------



## Jeffriesw (Nov 24, 2009)

vanguard1 said:


> ok im 6,2 320lbs  you want to dance???.....................lol





eleuthros1 said:


> I'm 6'0" and 230...if we danced you would have to lead...and to be honest, that would be pretty disturbing.  But I'm secure enough in my masculinity if you are! LOL!!!
> 
> Okay, my wife is laughing her head off at the idea of two big guys dancing...



You two start dancin, I'm gonna poke you with a stick  and squirt ya with a water hose 

And take pictures to post on here


----------



## Jeffriesw (Nov 24, 2009)

crackerdave said:


> I read the first few threads on page 1,then flipped over to page 3. I haven't been around for a while - looks like nothing has changed.Now I remember why I stayed away !  Y'all have fun.



Trust me, You ain't missed nuthin word readin...


----------



## coonhunter1975 (Nov 24, 2009)

*beer is good*

god has got this song on his i pod just like every one else has  god  is  great  yes  beer is good  and people are crazy/ for thinking this song has any negative impact on any one  lives/ it simply talks about one mans life/ ive been to churches that play the song piece in the vally/ most of the time they play it by elvis which is a good song sang by elvis.  but i wonder how many pain killers it took for him just to sing it . but the people dont mind playing a pill heads music in church or listing to it. so let the song be heard by all its good music all country music is great/lets all get whisky bent and Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- bound hank does!


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 24, 2009)

tell all the people that have had loved ones killed by a drunk driver that beer is good........


----------



## eleuthros1 (Nov 24, 2009)

vanguard1 said:


> tell all the people that have had loved ones killed by a drunk driver that beer is good........



When a person gets shot do you blame the gun, or the one who used it to shoot the person?


----------



## crackerdave (Nov 25, 2009)

There's a big difference between "use" and "abuse."


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 25, 2009)

a gun can be used for good or evil, what good has alcohol done anyone , I have never heard anyone say, hey my life is so much better since i started drinking, my job is better, my family is better, i feel better.


----------



## crackerdave (Nov 27, 2009)

I have never heard anybody say that,either.
 Some enjoy a drink or two in the evening to relax after a long day,and some doctors say this is good.It's all about common sense and  - most of all - moderation.The alcohol argument has been _thoroughly_ discussed on this forum many times,I assure you.
If you'd like to beat that horse again,do some of us veterans a favor and use the "search" feature,and you will see that it has been done.


----------



## KDarsey (Nov 27, 2009)

Good Lord............

onandonandonandonandonandon = nothing............


----------



## eleuthros1 (Nov 27, 2009)

KDarsey said:


> Good Lord............
> 
> onandonandonandonandonandon = nothing............



I like that avatar!

I think this has been a good thread.  It shows that this is a disputable matter and that those who try to make it a biblical mandate are imposing their opinions on the scriptures rather than letting the scriptures speak for themselves.....

And no, I'm not trying to restart the conversation.


----------



## KDarsey (Nov 27, 2009)

eleuthros1 said:


> I like that avatar!
> 
> And no, I'm not trying to restart the conversation.



 Good, lets' talk about something else.....maybe the 3rd part.....I know lots of them

Why does some folks take life so serious????


Thanks on the avatar.








whoops


----------



## eleuthros1 (Nov 27, 2009)

KDarsey said:


> Good, lets' talk about something else.....maybe the 3rd part.....I know lots of them
> 
> Why does some folks take life so serious????
> 
> ...


You mean people are crazy?  I doubt that anyone would debate that...course around here that may not be true!


----------



## crackerdave (Nov 27, 2009)

_Everything's_ up for debate here!


----------



## dkang37 (Dec 30, 2009)

When I first heard this song, I wasn't too sure about it either. But after listening to the words a few times I liked it. I happen to be a Christian and Veteran who believes God is great, beer is good, and people are crazy.... and I'm a preacher's kid.... with a tattoo.... GASP!!!
We all have to answer to the Lord for our own actions. I'm more worried right now about having to account for my gluttony than I am my beer drinking.


----------



## eleuthros1 (Dec 30, 2009)

dkang37 said:


> I'm more worried right now about having to account for my gluttony than I am my beer drinking.



HA! I can relate to that too....


----------



## drippin' rock (Dec 31, 2009)

How about this song?  Everybody now....... 99 bottles of beer on the wall, 99 bottles of beer.... Take one down, pass it around, 98 bottles of beer on the wall!!!


----------



## Lowjack (Dec 31, 2009)

Is This Country Music ?

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/K0m5S3NZTyI&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/K0m5S3NZTyI&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


If Not it should be.


----------



## barnabus (Jan 3, 2010)

There is no such thing as "christian music".All music is just that ....music.There are songs with christian lyrics.Play me a song instrumental that no one has heard before and you cant tell if its a christian song or not until someone puts vocals to it.


----------



## gordon 2 (Jan 3, 2010)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/f2vg20QK0P4&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/f2vg20QK0P4&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

I like hill country music.


----------

